# Stocks or funds that pay monthly dividends?



## topo (10 September 2010)

Maybe somebody can help me in finding Stocks or Funds, who are paying monthly Dividends ?

I own - and still will invest more in such Stocks and Funds in different Currencies, like

Pengrowth Energy Trust PGH:CA

PIMCO High Income PHK:US

I know about the HHY, who pays quaterly Dividends

are there more - Stocks, Funds or other Investments - paying high Dividends?

Cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (10 September 2010)

*Re: Monthly paid Dividends Stocks or Funds*

Very rare for an Aussie stock to pay dividends more than twice a year. Too many admin costs etc


----------



## topo (10 September 2010)

*Re: Monthly paid Dividends Stocks or Funds*

Thanks for your Answer

HHY pays quarterly Dividends - so there should be more Companies or Funds


----------



## boofhead (10 September 2010)

Many hybrids are setup for quarterly payments. You know at the start of the quarter how much you will be paid. If you can find suitable hybrid returns at the right intervals you may be able to get close to what you want. FIIG has plenty of reading material on the stuff.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 September 2010)

There's probably 7 or 8 that i know of paying quarterly dividends/distributions...mostly funds.

In no particular order...from memory/watchlists.


AYT
SLF
HDF
HHY
EPX
AUP
AIB
AOD
COU


----------



## roland (10 September 2010)

HDF pay quarterly and the current return is 8.3%

If you are looking for a return each month, maybe you could choose different stocks that pay on different timetables


----------



## topo (11 September 2010)

Thank you very much for your Postings, very helpfull, indeed

Are some of this Funds invested more in Bonds or Equities?

What is a Hybride in australian Terms?


----------



## WRiley (6 January 2017)

Looking back at this old thread,... I noticed that Hastings has stopped giving out divvies since 2013 across her funds,...


----------



## GwenRowen (6 January 2017)

Realty Income Corporation
EPR Properties
Main Street Capital Corp.
Stag Industrial Inc.
These are some of the monthly dividend stocks that are good for 2017.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 January 2017)

WRiley said:


> Looking back at this old thread,... I noticed that Hastings has stopped giving out divvies since 2013 across her funds,...




I think the remaining Hastings funds were being slowly wound up.


----------



## WRiley (9 January 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> I think the remaining Hastings funds were being slowly wound up.



What happens to unitholders when the funds are wound-up ??


----------



## WRiley (9 January 2017)

GwenRowen said:


> Realty Income Corporation
> EPR Properties
> Main Street Capital Corp.
> Stag Industrial Inc.
> These are some of the monthly dividend stocks that are good for 2017.



All above are US-based companies. Dividend earned would be subjected to 30% Withholding Tax.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 January 2017)

WRiley said:


> What happens to unitholders when the funds are wound-up ??




They get paid out.


----------



## WRiley (10 January 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> They get paid out.



What the unitholders received could be a lot smaller than what they put in earlier, right ? Suffering capital losses in the process ?


----------



## GwenRowen (10 January 2017)

Yes that is true.


----------



## WRiley (10 January 2017)

Pitied the funds that have holdings in such funds, the most recent case being WAM having its highest weighted holding in HHV, whereby the fund company Hunter Hall International, has been sold off at a deep discount. WAM will suffer NTA drop for sure ! Unless, of course, HHV can recover later on !


----------



## So_Cynical (10 January 2017)

WRiley said:


> What the unit holders received could be a lot smaller than what they put in earlier, right ? Suffering capital losses in the process ?




Yes could be but often its less because they (unit holders) have been paid along the way, dividends, capital returns etc.


----------



## GwenRowen (12 January 2017)

*Enbridge Energy Partners, L.P.* (NYSE:EEP) is one of the market’s best-kept secrets. On average, this stock trades less than 500,000 shares a day—only a fraction of the volume that some blue-chip names do. But just because you have never heard of it doesn’t mean that it’s some risky, unproven business.


----------

